
Show HN: AI grammar checker - matant
https://www.agrammar.com/
======
matant
Hey there, I wrote a simple AI grammar checker. Research on AI applications in
the field of Natural Language Processing (NLP), including grammar errors
correction, is growing quickly. However, despite this progress, easily
accessible tools are still missing on the web. With this project, I'm trying
exactly to cover this gap, a web app with an easy-to-use interface, powered
with an artificially intelligent algorithm and trained on common errors made
by not native English speakers. Would be nice to get some feedback from you!
Thanks,

~~~
PaulHoule
I find the suggested texts in the dropdown hard to read with the strikeouts.

What type of model is behind this?

~~~
matant
if you stay with your mouse over one of the suggested texts, a tooltip box
will show you the proposed text without the edits

------
ttul
This is really well done. I’d love to know how you built it and what data it
is trained on. The suggestions are totally on point. It even adds extra words
sometimes, which are uncannily well fitted to the context.

~~~
matant
Hi, thank you for your feedback. You can find all the details about data and
tools used on the about page:
[https://www.agrammar.com/about](https://www.agrammar.com/about)

